# Welche Hakengröße bei Makrelenpaternoster?



## lecker-Fisch (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo Boardies!

Ich fahre in zwei Wochen das erste mal zum Makrelenangeln.
Los geht´s mit dem Kutter von Dornumersiel.
Bin schon echt gespannt wie das so abläuft.
Habe schon einiges hier im Forum gelesen.
Nur leider habe ich noch nichts über die Hakengröße bei
Makrelenpaternoster gefunden.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Gruß lecker-Fisch


----------



## dorschhai (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße bei Makrelenpaternoster?*

Makrelenangeln ist einfach nur geil! Ich habe in den letzten Jahren von Molen aus geangelt. Einfach so ein fertiges Paternoster geschnappt, an jedem Haken noch ein Sandaalfetzen dran, auswerfen und warten bis die Rute krumm ist. Wie es vom Boot ist weiß ich nicht aber da werden diese Fertigen Makrelenvorfächer sicherlich auch gehen. Müssten von der Hakengröße 3/0 'er sein schätze ich jetzt mal. Geht aber auch kleiner.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße bei Makrelenpaternoster?*

Also 3/0 ist ein gutes Mass, ich gehe bis 5/0 rauf. 
Kleinere Haken als 3/0 haben den Nachteil, dass die manchmal Tief inhaliert werden, teils ausschlitzen und schlechter aushakbar sind.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## dorschhai (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße bei Makrelenpaternoster?*

@ Holger: Welche Hakengröße verwendest du für Blinker auf Makrelen?


----------



## Lotte (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße bei Makrelenpaternoster?*

moin-moin,

nimm am anfang der saison lieber die etwas kleineren haken!!! in der regel sind die fische anfangs noch etwas kleiner!!! sicherheitshalber kannste ja noch ein paar paternoster mit größeren haken mitnehmen!!!!

du wirst wegen dem tüddel eh mehrere paternoster benötigen!!! denn zum tüddeln haste beim fischen keine zeit!!!

vergesse bitte nicht einen kleinen bericht hier einzustellen!!!!


----------



## tidecutter (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße bei Makrelenpaternoster?*

von 2/ bis 5/0 ist die spannweite, die nehmen würde. wenn die nicht immer so bluten würden. das boot sieht hinterher immer aus. wie kommt das eigentlich, das die immer so sauen? ich hab das gefühl, das das bei makrelen immer besonders schlimm ist.


----------



## Jirko (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße bei Makrelenpaternoster?*

hallo TC #h

die thunfische und thunfischartigen, zu welchen auch die makrele zählt, haben ein sehr feines und ausgeprägtes adersystem, welches das muskelfleisch permanent mit sauerstoff versorgt. dies ermöglicht die makrele, sich ausdauernd und schnell fortzubewegen. darin liegt auch begründet, warum kleinste verletzungen gleich intensivst bluten #h


----------



## tidecutter (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße bei Makrelenpaternoster?*

klingt logisch. vor allen dingen wenn man denkt, was los ist, wenn ein 5 -fach paternoster + pilker voll ist. die brauchen für die action wirklich ne menge sauerstoff.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Hakengröße bei Makrelenpaternoster?*



> @ Holger: Welche Hakengröße verwendest du für Blinker auf Makrelen?


Mit normalem Blinker vom Ufer, oder mit den speziellen Blinkern für Makrelensysteme?
An letzteren ist ja meist schon ein 2/0-3/0 montiert. 
An normalen Blinkern an der Spinnrute bleibt dran, was dran ist. Höchstens, dass ich da besonders Rostgeschützte Montiere. Merke Drillingsbreite = etwa Blinkerbreite. Vertüddelungen kommen da ja eher nicht so vor, ebensowenig wie man da Probleme mit Tiefem Schlucken hat, man hat ja zeit.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

